# hcg level & downs



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi

i wonder if you can help with this.  I have to decide today if I want to have the triple test for downs/spina bifida etc.  

I have read recently that having a high hcg at the start of your pregnany can be an indicator of downs.  My hcg was 895 16 days post frozen embryo transfer (transfer of a 4 cell 2 day old embryo).  This to me seemed high compared to many other womens hcg levels for a single pregnancy.

Downs would make no difference to me or my dh but I would prefer to be aware of the situation before babys birth so I can prepare for it. We had decided not to have the tests but I am secretly in two minds about it.  Do you think my hcg level was high and is there truth in the downs connection?

Thanks


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

we are not fertility nurses so cannot give you advice re HCG levels or their possible link to Downs.  Why dont you have a chat with your screening advisor who will be able to advice you better than myself or regular midwife. 

Remember the blood tests are only a risk factor and not diagnostic.

Good luck for whatever you decide

Jan


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks jan - I talked it over with the midwife today and we have decided to have the test.  Thanks for your help with all my daft questions xxx


----------

